# free male beagle to good home



## trapper_max (Jul 23, 2007)

i have a 2 year old male beagle that i have been working on rabbits, he still has alot to learn but my dad says i have to get rid of one dog, wish i could keep him, hes a real good dog around people, just still acts like a pup.

pm me if interested


----------



## mattsghosts (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello I live in Grayling Michigan, and am a avid snowshoe hunter. My 14 yr old Beagle passed earlier this summer, I am looking to give a new beagle a home and a chance to train, and lots of hunting. I have my dogs in the house, I have a 8 yr old lab, for pats hunting. He will have a great home and a very active life.
Matt
[email protected]
[email protected] 
989-889-5148


----------

